# Which of my saws would work best for carving?



## Fairways_and_Greens (Aug 8, 2016)

I want to carve something for my wife out of maple. I have a 201TC, Echo CS-310, and a Husky 450. Which of these would be best?


----------



## fatgraderman (Sep 26, 2016)

I know for sure you can 1/4" spur for the 201, and I'm pretty sure you can get 1/4 spur for the Echo. Would think you could for the 450 but I don't much on Husky's. My vote would be the Echo. I know one guy that uses a top handle for carving (and his work is nicer then mine) but that wouldn't be my choice, and they are a real nuisance for detail work. It appears the 310 is comparable to the ms170 (hopefully with a better air filter!!!), if it's got a few more rpm, then is a good size. Or if you're just having fun, grab a quarter tip bar, which is fine with LP3/8 chain, and have fun.


----------



## Daniel Antunes (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a ms201tc with a dine tip carving kit on it. Only done 3 carvings with it. It's ok but considering converting it to a rear handled saw or replacing it with the 203c rear handled saw thinking I'll get better control. All the pros seems to use mostly rear handled saws and must be for good reason.


----------



## Poulan655 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been carving for several years now, and gotta say I agree with both comments. When it comes to the detail work, you definitely want a saw that's comfortable for you in most all positions.


----------

